# METHOXY MAX questions...



## momo19751466867997 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have been going to the gym for about 6 weeks now and been working hard and have some gain in muscle. i am using a mixture of maximuscle cyclone and also some whey protein from holland and Barret (on offer @ £12.99)

i take the £12.99 studd before and cyclone after.

I have heard and read about METHOXY MAX and was wondering is it as good as it sounds? i have ordered some today so i hope its good!

anyone used it?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i have.

send it back before you open it.

total waste of money mate.

extreme nutrition do an alternate to cyclone and kicks it ass..

even a bulk powder is better than H&B protein..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

never heard of it personally, I have just posted to say you are wasting your money on both of the suppements you are buying now, there are better/cheaper products out there....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Who makes Methoxy Maxx?

Buying Cyclone and H&B Whey is bit of an oxymoron in a way, you've bought the vastly overpriced Maximuscle best seller (which is not patch on Extreme Nutrition Build & Recover even if I do say so myself) and then you've went to the bargain bucket and bought the cheapest of the cheap.

Holland & Barratt are still making money when they sell you a tub of whey at half price, they are not reknown for their expensive raw materials and innovative formulations so you may have saved money on one product but blown it on the other.

Do a little homework on the products you're thinking of buying, you'll find there are better companies than both of those manufacturers you've used and you may still find you save money.

You also get 25% off at Extreme Nutrition by using MCD25.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

maximuscle..

its a sublingual formulae thats been around years.

tasted vile..

and doesnt work.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

If you want the all in one kinda product, extreme build and recover is probably a better shout indeed!

And if you want it real cheap... Extreme Nutrition, 4.32kg Extreme Nutrition Build And Recover, Weight Gain - Supplement Centre

Sorry Doug I aint recommending your site for your products, but supplementcentre are giving great deals! Unfortunately, they dont have all your products, but the powders are covered.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

When H&B advertise their crap protein at £12.99 that is only for 908 grams, if you times that by 2.5 you get 2270 grams (thats a tub that is most usually sold) and if you times the price the same you get £32.48 for that money you could pick up premium quality protein and thats not at half price!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i saw for myself the horrible bloat H&B gave to one of my clients..


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

H&B tastes like horse manure if im perfectly honest.

Good for other supplements though... should really be careful with what I say, my mate is a nutritionist there lol!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I but vitamins and a few other products there but it is not a place I would go for bodybuilding supplements.....


----------



## momo19751466867997 (Aug 28, 2010)

splinter said:


> If you want the all in one kinda product, extreme build and recover is probably a better shout indeed!
> 
> And if you want it real cheap... Extreme Nutrition, 4.32kg Extreme Nutrition Build And Recover, Weight Gain - Supplement Centre
> 
> Sorry Doug I aint recommending your site for your products, but supplementcentre are giving great deals! Unfortunately, they dont have all your products, but the powders are covered.


I dont really wanna gain weight just build muscle, so is this the best thing?


----------



## momo19751466867997 (Aug 28, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i have.
> 
> send it back before you open it.
> 
> ...


hi thanks for that,

whats the better alternative called?


----------



## momo19751466867997 (Aug 28, 2010)

splinter said:


> If you want the all in one kinda product, extreme build and recover is probably a better shout indeed!
> 
> And if you want it real cheap... Extreme Nutrition, 4.32kg Extreme Nutrition Build And Recover, Weight Gain - Supplement Centre
> 
> Sorry Doug I aint recommending your site for your products, but supplementcentre are giving great deals! Unfortunately, they dont have all your products, but the powders are covered.


the maximuscle cyclone has 60g protein and 10g creatine, i have yet to find one the matches this?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

10 grams of creatine! WOWSA!

shame only 3 grams a day can get absorbed...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Buy your own protein and your own creatine, its goin to be crappie mono anyway, and how long does it last, its only 1.2 kilo isn't it, it isn't an anobolic steroid its a food in concentrate, it also has beta ectdisterone, you can get better wood from Focus! HMB i personally like thats why I add some to my post and pre workout nutrition and 60 grams is too much in one dose imo....


----------



## momo19751466867997 (Aug 28, 2010)

splinter said:


> 10 grams of creatine! WOWSA!
> 
> shame only 3 grams a day can get absorbed...


hey i am new here i dont know this! please dont go hard on me!


----------



## momo19751466867997 (Aug 28, 2010)

So in a nut shell what is the best combo an brand/type that people would sugegst to use? i dont wanna get all big and bulky, just be toned, defined, and increase muscle (arms/chest.abs etc...) thanks!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You are getting advice, which you can choose to take or not, this is by people that have all fell for cyclone and bought protein from H&B and are trying to save you money, if you have a way of saving me money please tell me as bluntly as you like, I have worked for a supplement store, my hobby is nutrition, well it would be wouldn't it I still have to do with supps, and there are a lot like me if not more involved, and the recomendations given you are good,....


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ahhh sorry, you'll have to forgive my sense of humour!

Extreme is the preferred brand on this board, I use it myself.

If you want a combo follow the link I posted up earlier. Perfect post workout drink.

Getting big aint easy mate, having protein shakes just helps with the protein repair; its a slow process.

Carbs is your base for gaining weight, however, does get converted into fat if excess amounts are consumed.

Solid training, with a good diet; and a few supplements will certainly help you with your goal.


----------



## momo19751466867997 (Aug 28, 2010)

freddee said:


> You are getting advice, which you can choose to take or not, this is by people that have all fell for cyclone and bought protein from H&B and are trying to save you money, if you have a way of saving me money please tell me as bluntly as you like, I have worked for a supplement store, my hobby is nutrition, well it would be wouldn't it I still have to do with supps, and there are a lot like me if not more involved, and the recomendations given you are good,....


so can you tell me exactly what i need to het me towards my goals? as in product specifics, it would be a great help, thanks


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

momo1975 said:


> So in a nut shell what is the best combo an brand/type that people would sugegst to use? i dont wanna get all big and bulky, just be toned, defined, and increase muscle (arms/chest.abs etc...) thanks!


Do you not have any legs/back then! you must work the whole of the body, and just another little bit of advice, take the word toned out of your vocabulary....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Momo, Cal and Splinter were recommending you the same product Extreme Nutrition Build and Recover.

If you check your tub of Cyclone you will see that the figures quoted are "per recommended daily serving" which is 2 drinks! Even the way they do the labels misleads to a degree!

Build & Recover has HMB and Kre-Alkalyn along with HALF your recommended daily mineral and vitamin intake.

Build & Recover was tested at Heriot Watt University and over a 10 week trial on competitive swimmers brought about an increase in muscularity, decrease in stored body fat and increase in strength, I'm not aware of any other UK product that has undergone the same extensive testing.


----------



## momo19751466867997 (Aug 28, 2010)

freddee said:


> Do you not have any legs/back then! you must work the whole of the body, and just another little bit of advice, take the word toned out of your vocabulary....


the etc was legs and back


----------



## momo19751466867997 (Aug 28, 2010)

Extreme said:


> Momo, Cal and Splinter were recommending you the same product Extreme Nutrition Build and Recover.
> 
> If you check your tub of Cyclone you will see that the figures quoted are "per recommended daily serving" which is 2 drinks! Even the way they do the labels misleads to a degree!
> 
> ...


thanks for that I'll look at investing in this once my cyclone has finished (next week or so)

and thanks to everyone for their help ! Appreciated


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

i truly can't fault extremes products

cyclone i spent a fortune on it yrs ago nowt but cake mix i tell ya lol

good luck with your training


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

momo1975 said:


> the etc was legs and back


I don't think you are getting the point at all the the legs and the back are not an ect, and all the people who don't seem to grasp this sport/pastime always seem to lead with arms/biceps it shows a lack of understanding, you seem to have this impression that if you take a few supplements and do alot of curls in a couple of months you will have a Brad Pitt look body, wrong, firstly to get massive you really need the genetics, secondly if you perform multi joint exercises, like squats/deadlifts you will grow all over biceps chest everywhere, and a bit of protein won't do a thing unless your diet and training are right.....


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

freddee said:


> I don't think you are getting the point at all the the legs and the back are not an ect, and all the people who don't seem to grasp this sport/pastime always seem to lead with arms/biceps it shows a lack of understanding, you seem to have this impression that if you take a few supplements and do alot of curls in a couple of months you will have a Brad Pitt look body, wrong, firstly to get massive you really need the genetics, secondly if you perform multi joint exercises, like squats/deadlifts you will grow all over biceps chest everywhere, and a bit of protein won't do a thing unless your diet and training are right.....


yeah metabolism plays a big part in gaining weight too.

but totally agree about doing the big moves first to create a base. For the next 6 months my training will consist of compound moves: squats, dead lifts, Bench press and dips. military press and wide grip pull ups.. and reverse lunges (helps build power for take downs)

As for supplements i was going to recommend extremes bulking stack.. but its been taken off his site. :-/

but the products look and sound good, im going to be ordering a few come pay day. but nothing replaces fruit and freshly cooked food...


----------

